# Rifle River ?



## sweet tree (Apr 30, 2006)

I hit the rifle today and the water was crystal clear and low. Didnt see a thing... my leaky waders cut the day short too. Boo-hoo.


----------



## sideshow (Jan 25, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> The hyrdo-power dams do not use bottom-draw equipment; which is why rivers which have those are getting warmer than they used to - because less water is coming down the rivers; and because the lake levels are lower than they have been for a long time, and the water just runs out to the lakes.
> 
> I am not aware of very many dams which have been removed in Michigan, in the last 10 years. The Northeast (and really all of the Northern Lower Peninsula) has been in virtually a drought situation for about 10 years. Less rainfall than usual; less snowfall than usual; less ice forming on rivers and lakes in wintertime than usual; and lower lake levels, so the rivers drain more than usual.


I'm not going to argue that top/bottom draw dams are a problem but it is not a problem on the Rifle since there are no dams at all on this river, its the longest river to not have a dam on it on the east side of the state. I believe the rivers on the east side of the state are actually at this point in time benefiting from having dams in place as it gives them a much larger source of water to supply the river.. dont get me wrong I'm not suggesting plugging up the Rifle, but until we get the groundwater portion of this fixed I dont think you will see this fishery come back close to what it was ten years ago. I grew up working on it and fishing many of its feeders for brookies as far down as Sterling.. the cold seeps that supply those creeks have almost dried up cuttign their flow almost in half!


----------



## the rapids (Nov 17, 2005)

there is one dam on the west branch of the rifle, which forms flowage lake. if that dam were removed the west branch would be quality trout water all the way to its confluence with the mainstem. the mainstem of the rifle would benefit as well. as it is now i have caught resident browns down past the boy scout camp, but have noticed in recent years increasing numbers of smallmouth all the way up to the west branch. so i think something has been up with the stream temperatures in the traditional "trout water" on the rifle. maybe getting rid of flowage lake (although it probably wont happen) would help the mainstem return to a better trout fishery than it is in the middle section of river. i havent noticed any difference in quality above m55 to the headwaters though.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

If you're going to get technical about it, I can think of 4 or 5 dams off hand such as Forest Lake if you're going to count the tribs of the Rifle..:evil:

I don't think the dams have a lot to do with the water getting warmer. It's happening to all the local streams in the area. The area creeks that I used to chase brookies in as a kid are at the least troutless, and further on the verge of drying up completely (a few already have).. The East branch regularly breaches the 70 degree mark for extended periods of time above 55, that used to be a factory for wild steelhead and had a very healthy population of resident trout in it as well. The little steelhead used to drive you nuts in that stretch in the summer. Now it's rare to catch even one. 

It wouldn't surprise me if a lot of these rivers freeze completely, bottom to top, if we have any sort of cold winter. That'll be another straw added to the straining camels back. This drought is really starting to take it's toll. 



> I believe the rivers on the east side of the state are actually at this point in time benefiting from having dams in place as it gives them a much larger source of water to supply the river..


You should see the Au Sable, Joe, you'd be stunned. I know I was. Granted Consumers seems to be running the dam at their discretion and "pooling" back large amounts of water for extended periods of time.:rant: 

Pay close attention to the sticky at the top of this page about allowing large farming operations to draw from Michigan Rivers. At this point in time, with the shape our rivers are in, I consider this proposed legislation to be border-line lunacy.. Call up your representative in Lansing and RAISE HELL!!


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Troutlord1 said:


> Check Bob Linsenmans site and shop in Mio. He has good guide that run the Rifle regularly. Great guy and nice shop.The Rifle gets a good run of Steelies and some lake run Browns but I've only fished the rec area for stream Trout so They would be a good help for you. I can post a link to his shop.
> 
> Bob Linsenman's Au Sable Angler: 989-826-8500: Michigan fly fishing shop and flyfishing guides on Michigan's Au Sable (Ausabl...





limige said:


> i think there's the factor of how much water is being pulled out for drinking/tap water, coupled with the regulated flow through the locks/dams of niagra and what they let down the missippi. face it. if they really wanted to raise the lake levels all they have to do is close up the dams more. but they won't do that because of the effect on the lower rivers systems.
> 
> if i had my way i'd close up the missippi and let it dry out for a few months. that would get rid of all the asian carp in that puppy and we'd have less to worry about. plus the gain in lake levels. granted it will never happen but i can dream can't i.
> 
> ...


 
*You just dont have a clue !!!!!!! *


----------



## spk131 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have never fished the rifle but I do have some secrect squirrel/duck spots hidden along the rifle.

Blaketrout if your talking about the stream that im thinking about it runs right through my families property. Its a designated trout stream and it is very low. The only trout we see in there now are small trout about the legnth of my hand, I do know the trout do get larger further down stream but not much larger. The stream im talking about actually goes under us23.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

Spk131, question for ya. Can you hunt ducks on the rifle? Not tryin to hijack the thread just a simple question.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

> Spk131, question for ya. Can you hunt ducks on the rifle? Not tryin to hijack the thread just a simple question.


You can if it is state land. Otherwise you need the permission of the landowner whose land the river runs through. Hunting is a little bit different than fishing, unfortunately.


----------



## riflerivertroutchaser (Dec 10, 2007)

an excavation company from west branch has been contracted to begin cleaning debris, repair eroded banks and replace existing errosion control structures along the whitney diverter. not to sure the name of the company but they are to start in the spring.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

> an excavation company from west branch has been contracted to begin cleaning debris, repair eroded banks and replace existing errosion control structures along the whitney diverter. not to sure the name of the company but they are to start in the spring.


Yeah, that's been in the works for 10+ years now. In my opinion it's a waste of time and money. Basically they're going to cut a bunch of Engineers loose on the drain and "stabilize" it to prevent erosion. I've heard of some of their plans and they don't sound too fish friendly. Basically they're going to be slowing down the current and making the channel wider and shallower. 

Anytime Engineers have a say with how nature should run it ends up looking more like the Rouge River in Detroit. In all honesty that place has changed little in the last 20 years.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I grew up fishing the Rifle and its MANY creeks!, It is a very productive river. Explore some of the tributaries. It is worth the visit and you wont be disapointed.


----------



## Tunaman (Apr 17, 2006)

I love fishing The Rifle. I"d rather go there than the Ausable in the spring now.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> I love fishing The Rifle. I"d rather go there than the Ausable in the spring now.


I think they're both fun.


----------

